
Why Americans Stopped Volunteering - pseudolus
https://www.citylab.com/life/2019/09/volunteer-opportunities-charitable-giving-national-service/597856/
======
Donnieatar
Not only Americans

People worldwide

Social media made people more into them self than into society

People will like and share a touching post of a girl with autism but they will
never go volunteer in an origination that help those kids.

